# DIY rear seat delete QS style strut bar *Finally complete*



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

This is my attempt at the rear seat delete, and rear strut, using only items found in my garage!



horrible driving like this- you can hear the petrol swish around!

68mm tubing (too big I know) cut to size- 977mm



cut a slot to slide over the seat fixings, you only have to do the one side







Edit: *I haven't fixed this is in anyway- it is cut long enough to be under tension from the 2 seat fixing points.*



then wrap in your choice of colour. I went for what I had laying around, and I will re-do this in anthracite when I do the roof.



sorry for the mess but you get the idea.



next up - the rear seat delete...


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

for the rear seat delete I didn't want to have to drill into any plastics, and I wanted it to be removable without leaving a trace.

I utlilsed 2 slots on the floor pan, which I assume may be for the real thing? the bolt needed persuading in, but is nice and solid now. I used this to attach a corner bracket, used to support the front face.



and the same but using the original m8 bolts for central supports



it was a bit of trial and error cutting the wood to the right size, but its good to go with the rule of measure 3 times cut once.

I backed the main part with drain cladding- it works a bit to deaden the sound, but I will still fill it with packing foam I think.



start putting it in place









then I did the same again on a smaller scale, the part where it meats the original mat needs work, but I ran out of light and time. I also plan or re-doing the front to make it taller, so its like a tray.



so i'll update once I finish it and carpet it


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice work, should look good when complete!


----------



## TrailSeeker (Jan 20, 2013)

Like it 8)

Am doing the qs strut bar at the moment, couldn`t find any plastic tubing the right OD (60mm) to fit the vent rings. So i`ve ordered some alloy intercooler pipe instead
Using the vent rings for end caps just because i had one spare already, ordered another vent off ebay for a tenner & some 4d carbon wrap.
Whole lot came to just under £30, so not too bad


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

TrailSeeker said:


> Like it 8)
> 
> Am doing the qs strut bar at the moment, couldn`t find any plastic tubing the right OD (60mm) to fit the vent rings. So i`ve ordered some alloy intercooler pipe instead
> Using the vent rings for end caps just because i had one spare already, ordered another vent off ebay for a tenner & some 4d carbon wrap.
> Whole lot came to just under £30, so not too bad


Not bad at all,

I'm considering trying to make my own end caps, but the whole process is so easy I may well re - do it in a size with caps available. I'll look out for your results on the alloy 60mm install!


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello,

It looks like great with 60 mm diameter, I went for 50 mm with oem caps... I'll think about it. 
May you show pictures of the bar fixation please ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

katak said:


> Hello,
> 
> It looks like great with 60 mm diameter, I went for 50 mm with oem caps... I'll think about it.
> May you show pictures of the bar fixation please ?
> ...


it's 68mm diameter, so even bigger 

The bar isn't fixed. I used the cut out in one end to slide over the metal fixing point, with the other end already in place. I cut it long enough that it was a tight fit, and doesn't move around. It offers no structural support, and is purely for looks.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok so i ripped that lot out to start again.

Still sticking with the principal of using the original bolt holes and fixings.



Using that bolt to bolt down the square plastic pipe, like this



with a strip of wood to support the base



then bolted down some lower supports



and a lot of trial and error later ive got the boot extension piece flush and the drop panel. This will have a support for the base and the base will velcro down.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Finally finished it.

well when I say finished, I still need to carpet the boot, and then sort out the boot trims and rear door cards to get it to all tie together nicely.

here we go then, piccys


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks good, the bar is a little too chunkey for my liking though.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Looks good, the bar is a little too chunkey for my liking though.


yeah I ideally want a genuine QS one


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Correct me if I am wrong, but the bar is supposed to add to the rigidity of the shell (the seats previously sort of did this) but with a plastic pole you are not getting this advantage?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Youre not wrong thats why i want a genuine one, the plastic one is just for show


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks really good lad but now you'll start dumping stuff on the wee shelf and it starts to roll around and stuff, so you could add some cubby holes to hide your goodies from prying eyes as I have done.



























Just a suggestion for you

Cheers Stevie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

That's a good idea but i tend not to have anything non essential in the car. Looks smart mate


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Finished the boot today.

Re trimmed the boot panel, and sprayed the rear trim.





now just need to source black boot side trims and rear door cards.

The red handle will match the new seats by the way....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well nice job


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks really good 

I hated refitting the boot trim, all the clips and bending the thing to get it in - nightmare. What paint did you use for the plastics ?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks well nice job


Thanks mate


mullum said:


> Looks really good
> 
> I hated refitting the boot trim, all the clips and bending the thing to get it in - nightmare. What paint did you use for the plastics ?


I used Upol- ill report back on how it lasts, not overly confident if im honest :?

If it needs re-doing ill use plasticote matt black


----------

